# What is Rochester float highth for a 1970 GTO



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

What is the float highth for a 1970 Rochester carb in a GTO with a 400???


Thanks
Dimitri


----------



## 1970 Lemans (Jul 25, 2009)

According to shop manual, for all Rochester 4MV: Float setting 9/32"; Float drop 1-3/4"


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Thank you every one.


----------

